# Kauri Kidded 2/19/17



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Kauri kidded with buck doe twins! 

Nettle is the little chamoisee buckling with a birth weight of 10.5 lbs, and Nyssa is the little girl weighing in at 9.4 lbs. 

This was her first time and she has been textbook so far.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

ArborGoats said:


> ...Nettle is the little chamoisee buckling...and Nettle is the little girl....


So which is which?? :scratch:

Congrats, super cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you! So far everyone is doing great. Little doe's name is Nyssa and boy is Nettle.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah! They're adorable!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Their 6 day gains are Nyssa 9.4 lbs to 13.78 lbs and Nettle was 10.5 lbs to 15.14 lbs. And I am getting at least 1/3 of a gallon of day to feed to Juniper's bottle baby. =)


----------

